# Frame separation/warping?



## yoyo365 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi everyone!

So I love my new kindle 3 however I have a slight problem and hoping the peeps on this boards can help me out on figuring out how big of a problem this is.  I currently have in possession 3 kindles (the original and a replacement).  The original I was going going to send back for an unrelated issue (although this issue is turning out less and less important when I received the replacement).

I noticed that both replacement and after checking the original both have issues with the frame separating from the screen.  Like if you were to press down, the frame sticks for about 10 secs and pops right back up.  

I'm worried that dust and stuff will get stuck between the screen and the frame.  Are people having problems with this at all?

Would you keep it or would you try to ask for another replacement? I have a replacement coming after I mentioned the frame separation which I noticed right out of the box so it wasn't due to my handling or anything.  Therefore I'm also going to assume that the first also came that way since I've had it less than 2 weeks.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My K3 does the same thing on the right side of the screen. At first I was concerned, but I've had it for about 1/2 a year now, and it has not gotten any worse, so I've quite worrying about it. (Also, my JAVOedge case holds everything in a sort of [imitation] leather pouch, which probably also keeps me from noticing as much.)


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't have the frame separation problem, but I have read of that problem numerous times.  Someone said they fixed it by using a warm blow dryer to heat the adhesive and then pressed to seal.  It may be worth a try.


----------



## Johsch (Jan 17, 2011)

I had the same separation problem with my first kindle 3. Customer service had it replaced and the replacement kindle was no better than the first one. Same separation problem. So I got out my hairdryer and warmed up the place on the right side of the screen, applied a little pressure and it stuck down like it should. Problem solved.


----------



## yoyo365 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the comments! I tried the hairdryer trick. It seemed to work at first, but the frame separated again in a few hours, and this time I could actually see the adhesive (gummy stuff between the frame and screen).  Does this mean that my frame is so warped that it isn't going to work?

This is a little frustrating. I'm still under my 30 days.  And I think that the frame actually came this way, since the first replacement that they sent me had the frame separation as well.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

I would bet you could find this on most Kindle 3 in some form. Mine has some separation, but you have to really look for it. Zero effect on operation or appearance on mine. Btw I am normally very picky, ask my wife


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

I probably should not jinx things but I got my k3 in Oct and there is no separation.  I'd call Amazon and get a new one before your 30 days is up.  

Does leaving them in a hot car or in a exposed sunny window or just out on a hot day soften the glue?  I'd think normal, even warm outdoor temperatures should not affect it but a hot car might be damaging.


----------



## yoyo365 (Feb 22, 2011)

Still not successful in getting a non-warped frame.   Right now debating with myself to either return the kindle and order later when maybe they've hopefully fixed things. Or just keep my original one which had the least number of issues (warping on 1/2 sides and a slightly wonky page turn button).  

The last replacement that I got had warping around the entire screen!  

@ff2 - I haven't left it on it's own in the car at all. And plus right now, it's been too cold to have a fear of overheating while I'm in the car. 

For all those people with slightly warped frames, has the warping gotten any worse?  One of the edges has a pretty lengthy gap and clicks if you push the frame down (adhesive temporarily sticks and releases)...  I just want to make sure it doesn't get any worse which is my biggest worry!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

What a bummer yoyo. I got my Kindle in the first wave end august/beg september last year. First one had really bad warping, I had a total of 3 replacements, other 2 for other issues. All 4 of the Kindles I had had some sort of warping in various degrees. The one I ended up keeping has about a 2 inch gap on the left. It hasn't gotten worse so I am not worried. 

The very first kindle I got had warping like you are describing, it had it on the right and almost all the way and it kept clicking everytime I touched when the glue stuck down for a little while, then it popped back up. It drove me nuts. 

The one I have now doesn't click though, its stable, can't even push that area down. Mine weren't left in any car either, they came like that out of the box.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

CAR said:


> I would bet you could find this on most Kindle 3 in some form. Mine has some separation, but you have to really look for it. Zero effect on operation or appearance on mine.


My replacement K3 is the same way...slight separation on the upper right side of the screen. I can see it...DH can't. My first K3 had no separation but it froze irreparably when 3.1 update was downloading and had to be replaced. Since I don't want to spend another 20 hours downloading my books to another K3 which may or may not have the same separation problem, and since it's not THAT noticeable and doesn't affect the operation, I'm keeping my replacement.


----------

